# CRC Ck 3.1?



## SuperReverb (Oct 12, 2006)

I picked up a CRC car and im trying to figure out what parts to get for it. I believe it is a CK3.1 or maybe a 3.2 regular version not the red one. Is there much difference between the the two? It has plastic damper tubes and im looking to get the alum ones, will the genX red torpedo tubes work? Or does it need the short ones? If someone could point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

The Gen X ones will not work they are too short. 
As for the differences in the cars.....they are basically the same. The red one just has red aluminum parts. 
Probably your best upgrade will be the newer larger D ring diff asssemby. The 3.1 came with the smaller diff.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

The 3.2 has a thicker chassis than the 3.1.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

actually, the 3.2 has the same chassis. It was the 3.2r that came with the thincker one.


----------

